# Cherohala Challenge



## jbonn (May 30, 2002)

Which is harder? Assualt on Mt. Mitchell or Cherohala Challenge?


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't know if this will help or not. . . the Cherohala Challenge is harder than the 6-Gap Century. I have never done Mt. Mitchell. If you are considering riding the Cherohala Challenge, I highly recommend it. This will be my fourth year to ride it. 

They limit it to 400 or 500 riders, so it is not complete chaos at the start. 

It is a tough ride, 113 miles with just under 10k elevation gain. Most of the elevation gain is one long hill.

Some of the best views in the South East US can be found allong the Cherohala Skyway.


----------

